

Show HN: Genetic rockets (with code) - MindTwister
http://www.sallhansen.dk/Home/geneticrockets

======
MindTwister
Full disclaimer, this is my page hastily created using google sites. Even
though the code is from the time I was studying I take full responsibility.

